
Feedback Wanted for 'Free Global Job Board for Startups and Entrepreneurs' - Startupmatcher
https://www.startupmatcher.com
======
brudgers
Wow!, this has been kicking around HN for a long time.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=startupmatcher.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=startupmatcher.com)

I wonder what's been going on with the project in all those years.

